# SolidStateDrives - hoher Preis und wenig Leistung?



## TheRealBecks (31. Januar 2009)

*SolidStateDrives – hoher Preis und wenig Leistung?*​ *
*​ 
*Die Vergangenheit – Alles andere als ein Schnäppchen*

  Der Festplattenmarkt ist ein hart umkämpfter Bereich, den so mancher Hersteller bereits frühzeitig verlassen musste. Probleme sind alte Bekannte: Zu viele Hersteller, zu wenig Innovationen und eine Festplatte ähnelt einer anderen in Ausstattung, Verbrauch, Übertragungsrate und Datenvolumen. Dennoch buhlen die Hersteller um ihre Kunden und übertreffen sich alle Monate wieder mit noch mehr Gigabytes pro Festplatte, um dann doch wieder eingeholt zu werden. Schnell fallen die Preise und die Gewinnmarge ist alles andere als hoch. Doch die Spatzen pfiffen es schon länger von den Dächern: Das Zauberwort heißt ‚SolidStateDrive’ (SSD) und soll alles besser machen als die alte HardDiskDrive (HDD). SSDs basieren auf Flashspeichern und besitzen im Gegensatz zur HDD keine bewegten mechanischen Bauteile, was ihr zu einem geringeren Stromverbrauch und Abwärme bei gleichzeitig erhöhter Lebenserwartung verhelfen soll. Ein enormer Vorteil beim Flash-Speicher sind zudem die geringen Zugriffszeiten. Sind bei der HDD um die 10 ms Zugriffszeit im Alltag ein mehr als guter Wert, sollen es die SSDs auf unter 0,1 ms schaffen – ein beachtlicher Wert! Doch wie sieht der momentane Stand aus? Aufgrund ihrer kompakten Bauform von 2,5 Zoll und den genannten neuen Vorteilen, soll die SSD zuerst den Notebookmarkt bedienen, da hier die Akkulaufzeit durch den Stromverbrauch der Komponenten nach unten gedrückt werden.
  Die ersten Notebooks mit SolidStateDrives erscheinen Mitte 2006 mit einer Kapazität ab 32 GB und einem unverhältnismäßig teuren Gesamtpreis von mehreren Tausend US-$ (1). Wenige Monate später folgten schon die Drives von anderen Herstellern: 4 GB Speicher und ein Preis von unter 100 $ bewerben das Gerät (2). Dennoch kein Schnäppchen und viel zu wenig Speicher. Standard sind bei den HDDs längst 500 GB und ein Preis von weniger als 100 €. Beiden SSDs ist gemein, dass sie noch geringere Datenraten als eine HDD liefern; teilweise maximal 55 MByte/s Lesen und 36 MByte/s Schreiben.
  Ende 2006 / Anfang 2007 kam Bewegung in den Markt, als größere Modelle mit 64 GB das Licht der Welt erblickten – 32 GByte konnten schon jetzt viele Hersteller bedienen. Einher mit höheren Kapazitäten entwickelte sich auch der Flashspeicher und konnten nun erhöhte Datenraten von 65 MByte/s lesend und 55 MByte/s schreibend erreichen (3). Im August 2007 konnte dann endlich der erste Durchbruch verzeichnet werden:  Die SSD vom Hersteller Mtron bot als einziges Drive am Markt eine höhere Datenrate als eine HDD (4). Nun stand der Marktführung nur noch der hohe Preis im Wege. Als wichtiger Punkt stand für 2007 noch die Ankündigung der ersten SSD mit 1,6 Terabyte und einer Leserate von 230 MByte/s an (5) – beides sensationelle Werte!

  1) Erste Notebooks mit SSD-Massenspeicher - - 27.05.2006
  2) 2,5-Zoll-Festplatte mit 0,2 ms Zugriffszeit - - 27.07.2006
  3) Solid State Disk mit 64 GByte und SATA-Schnittstelle von PQI - - 12.01.2007
  4) SSD von Mtron schlägt alle HDDs - - 14.08.2007
  5) Bitmicro stellt 1,6 Terabyte Solid-State-Disk vor - - 17.11.2007




*Die Gegenwart – Eroberung des Marktes*

  2008 sollte für die Festplattenhersteller das Jahr schlechthin werden. Nicht nur, dass die 1 TByte großen HDDs eine marktbeherrschende Position einnahmen, sondern auch die SSD steht voll im Trend. Hier werden Kapazitäten jeglicher Größe bis 256 GByte angeboten. 32 GByte für 120 €? Alles bereits alles gar kein Problem mehr! Doch der Reihe nach:
  2008 nahmen auch die Komplett-PC-Hersteller wie erstmalig die SSD in ihr Angebot auf (6) - natürlich noch immer für einen hohen Aufpreis, wenn die SSD geordert wurde. OCZ hat indessen die nächste Runde eingeläutet und stellt Ende des ersten Quartals neue Modelle mit 120 MByte/s mit den bekannten Größen ab 32 GByte vor (7), die 4 Monate später durch die nächste Generation mit einer Leserate von 120-143 MByte/s abgelöst werden – zu einem Preis von 169 US-$ bei 32 GByte (8); ein unschlagbares Preisleistungsverhältnis zu dieser Zeit. Doch dem nicht genug, mausert sich OCZ langsam aber sicher zu einem Vorreiter auf dem Gebiet der SSDs, denn keine 2 Monate später wird die neue Generation mit 170 MByte/s lesend und 98 MByte/s schreibend (9). Bei diesen Übertragungsraten und den sehr geringen Zugriffszeiten haben die HDDs schon lange keine Chance. Ihr Hauptaugenmerk hat sich nun auf das Gebiet der preisbewussten Käufer verlagert, die für weniger Geld möglichst viel Speicher benötigen. Zudem ist der Gigabyte-Preis von über 150 € bei 32 GByte bei den SSDs noch immer weit über dem der HDD, wo gerade 10 Cent/GB erreicht wurden.
  Richtig Aufmerksamkeit zog die neue SSD von Micron auf sich: Übertragungsraten von 800-1.000 MByte/s wurden hier demonstriert (10 und 11), den Preis und verfügbare Kapazitäten blieb man den Käufern bisher schuldig.
  Für Anfang 2009 haben sich die Hersteller bereits den nächsten Schritt bei den SSDs präsentiert. Vorreiter ist schon wieder OCZ mit einer sagenhaften Lese-/Schreibrate von 550/480 MByte/s. Erreicht werden solche Geschwindigkeiten durch verbesserte Controller bei SSDs und der zusätzlichen Einrichtung eines internen RAID.
  2008 war somit ein sehr erfolgreiches Jahr für die SSD und brachte weiter neue Entwicklungen auf den Markt, die auch im Preis den Endanwender weiter das Produkt interessant machen. Doch wie wird sich die SSD weiterentwickeln?


  6) Alienware: High-End-Gamer-PC mit Drei-Wege-SLI - - 15.01.2008
  7) OCZ Technology stellt schnelle Solid-State-Disk vor - - 13.03.2008
  8) OCZ kündigt Core Series SATA2-SSDs an - OCZ, SSD, Core Series - 02.07.2008
  9) OCZ stellt verbesserte SSD-Festplatten vor - ocz, ssd - 15.08.2008
  10) Microns SSD soll 1 GByte/s schaffen - Micron, SSD, rekord - 27.11.2008
  11) Festplatten der Zukunft: IO-Drives - IO-Drive, SSD, HDD, Zukunft - 11.12.2008
  12) OCZ Vertex 2: SSD mit bis zu 550 MB/s - OCZ, Vertex 2, SSD, SATA, Transferrate - 13.01.2009



*Die Zukunft – schneller, höher, weiter! *

  Schon etwas länger haben Hersteller wie Intel, Samsung und Micron SolidStateDrives mit weit über 200 MByte/s Lese- und Schreibrate auf dem Markt; SATA2 als Übertragungsstandard ist hier schon lange enthalten. Doch scheinen sich schon jetzt die ersten Probleme anzukündigen: Der Übertragungsstandard wird zum Flaschenhals! Wurde damals zur Einführung von SATA2 die Technik müde belächelt, weil HDDs wenn überhaupt zu dieser Zeit die 150 MByte/s von SATA1 dank der Burstrate des internen Caches ausnutzen konnten, stößt SATA2 nun an seine Grenze von 300 MByte/s. Einige Hersteller machten bereits Datenraten von weit über 550 MByte/s bis 1 GB/s vor, weshalb diese Laufwerke nun erstmalig seit etlichen Jahren ausgebremst werden – vermutlich einmalig in der Geschichte der HDD und SSD. Abhilfe könnte hier der SATA3-Standard schaffen, der im zweiten Quartal mitunter durch die Einführung einer neuen Southbridge im Hause AMD (13) das Licht der Welt erblickt. Doch auch dieser schafft „nur“ 600 MByte/s. Was ist, wenn die 500 MByte/s bereits 2010 zum allgemeinen Standard bei SSDs werden? Stelle man sich noch die ersten Vorreiter der nächsten Generationen mit über einem GB/s vor – wie soll das Problem dem Flaschenhals in der Datenrate gelöst werden? Folgt 2010 schon SATA4 mit der doppelten Leistung? Führen die Entwickler eine komplett neue Schnittstelle ein oder wird das nächste SATA richtig aufgebohrt? Jede Menge Fragen, die binnen der nächsten Jahre dringend von den Entwicklern gelöst werden müssen, damit die SSD auch weiterhin ihren unaufhaltsamen Feldzug bestreiten kann.
  Eine andere Möglichkeit der Anbindung bietet zudem PCI-E (Express). Hier haben andere Hersteller spezielle IO-Drives vorgestellt, die per PCI-E x4 angebunden werden und so 2 GB/S mit Vollduplex zur Verfügung stehen (14).
  Doch fern ab von alledem, wird trotzdem die Kapazität weiter ansteigen. Schon vor einiger Zeit wurden 512 GByte für Ende 2009 angekündigt (15). Man kann jedoch gewiss sein, dass auch hier wieder neue Rekorde aufgestellt werden. Ob die SDD vielleicht sogar die HDD mit ihren neuen Kapazitäten von 2 TB (16) schlägt? 


  13) Details zur neuen AMD-Southbridge SB800 durchgesickert - amd, ati, 790, 770, 780, ddr3, ddr2, 890, 880, rd790, rd890, rs880, chip, chipsatz, mainboard, platine, hauptplatine, southbridge, northbridge, sb800, sb700, sb750 - 07.07.2008
  14)  Fusion-io SSD mit beeindruckenden Leistungswerten - Fusion-io SSD, Fusion-io, SSD - 08.10.2008
  15) Toshiba: SSD mit 512 GiByte für 2009 geplant - Toshiba, SSD, Flash - 24.04.2008
  16) Western Digital bringt 2-TByte-Festplatte - Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EADS, Festplatte, 2 TByte, Kapazität - 14.01.2009


*Kommentar:*

  Es ist mehr als nur erstaunlich, was sich binnen weniger Jahre getan hat. Erblickte doch gerade erst 2006 die ersten SSDs mit ihren unzureichenden Eigenschaften und horrenden Preisen das Licht der Welt, so haben wir 2008 bereits vollwertige Produkte, die mit großen Schritten der HDD näher kommen und förmlich Jagd auf sie machen, schließlich soll die SSD die HDD irgendwann gänzlich ablösen. Die hier gewählte Überschrift des Artikels spiegelt somit die Anfangszeit dieser Technik dar, doch sind die damaligen Probleme der Technik Vergangenheit. Die SSD ist auf alle Fälle ein sehr interessantes Produkt, das auch beim Heimanwender den System- und die Programmstarts signifikant beschleunigen wird. Trotzdem werden sie 2009 noch nicht den großen Durchbruch erleben, denn dazu muss weiter der Preis sinken, denn nur vernünftige Preise bei großem Datenvolumen bewegen die Käuferschaft zum Zugreifen. Alles in allem ein sehr interessantes Produkt mit jeder Menge Potential. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre, denn dann sind sie Massenmarkttauglich und die Festplatte allgemein als letzter großer Flaschenhals im modernen PC beseitigt. Wunderbar!


*Anmerkung:*
  Dieser Artikel bezieht sich vorrangig auf den Privatanwenderbereich, weswegen nicht noch zusätzlich auf den Server-Bereich eingegangen wird, obwohl sich hier vorrangig die meisten Abnehmer finden werden aufgrund von vorher genannten Vorteilen.


----------



## klefreak (31. Januar 2009)

wow, cooler Artikel

ich hoffe mal, dass sich durch die SSD's endlich was tut, denn gerade Ladezeiten (zb WIndowsstart) sind teilweise echt problematisch langsam..

mfg Klemens


----------



## adler93 (31. Januar 2009)

Wow, schön geschrieben, da hat sich einer viel Mühe gegebn.
Merkt man den Unterschied stark wenn man sein BS auf einer SSD anstatt auf einer "normalen" HDD ?


----------



## aurionkratos (31. Januar 2009)

Ich warte, bis die ersten (schnellen) 64 oder 128gb modelle unter 100€ fallen - dann greife ich definitiv zu. Im Moment ist mir der Spaß aber leider noch zu teuer...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung: Flash-basierte Laufwerke für normale Schnittstellen gibt es schon wesentlich länger, als 2006. Nur die Vermarktung in 2,5" Bauform als SSD ist neu. Der Rest des "schnellen" Fortschritts der letzten Jahre bestand in 1-2 sehr naheliegenden Controllerentwicklungen und der Verwendung von immer mehr immer größeren immer hochwertigeren Flashchips - sieht man von einer gewissen Entwicklung der überhaupt verfügbaren Chips ab, sind das aber vor allem "Neuerungen", die man zuvor aufgrund des vermeintlich nicht vermarktbaren Preises nicht umgesetzt hat.

Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.
Bei der aktuellen Preisentwicklung könnten meine aktuellen HDDs die letzten gewesen sein.

(wobei ich persönlich noch 1-2 ähnlich naheliegende Techniken im Festplattenbereich sehe, die zumindest in der Rubrik Datentransferrate einen harten Wettkampf bedeuten würden)


----------



## TheRealBecks (2. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Flash-basierte Laufwerke für normale Schnittstellen gibt es schon wesentlich länger, als 2006. Nur die Vermarktung in 2,5" Bauform als SSD ist neu. Der Rest des "schnellen" Fortschritts der letzten Jahre bestand in 1-2 sehr naheliegenden Controllerentwicklungen und der Verwendung von immer mehr immer größeren immer hochwertigeren Flashchips - sieht man von einer gewissen Entwicklung der überhaupt verfügbaren Chips ab, sind das aber vor allem "Neuerungen", die man zuvor aufgrund des vermeintlich nicht vermarktbaren Preises nicht umgesetzt hat.


Ja, das ist richig; die SSDs machten sich natürlich vorher schon bemerkbar, jedoch eher in magerer Zahl, wodurch man sie fast an der Hand abzählen konnte 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.
> Bei der aktuellen Preisentwicklung könnten meine aktuellen HDDs die letzten gewesen sein.
> 
> (wobei ich persönlich noch 1-2 ähnlich naheliegende Techniken im Festplattenbereich sehe, die zumindest in der Rubrik Datentransferrate einen harten Wettkampf bedeuten würden)


Hätte ich genug Geld, würde ich mir schon jetzt ein Raid 0 aus 2 OCZ-SSDs zusammenbauen und alle paar Tage den Inhalt auf eine schöne Terabyte-HDD spiegeln. Dennoch sind für mich noch die nächsten Jahre HHDs mit mehreren Terabytes mehr als nötig; momentan hab ich locker 2 TB voll  

Welche Techniken meinst du im Festplattenbereich, die du im letzten Satz angesprochen hast?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2009)

Nuja - 80% des Geschwindigkeitszuwachses von SSDs in den letzten Monaten geht darauf zurück, dass mehr und mehr Chips parallel angesprochen werden, quasi ein interner Raid0.
Ich frag mich seit langem, warum man das nicht auch mit den Leseköpfen von Festplatten macht?
Je nach Modell würde das die Datentransferraten von heute auf morgen vervier- (Velociraptor) bis verzehnfachen (Hitachi mit z.T. 5 Plattern a 2 Köpfen) - und das ohne Bedarf an irgendwelchen mechanischen Verbesserungen.


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - 80% des Geschwindigkeitszuwachses von SSDs in den letzten Monaten geht darauf zurück, dass mehr und mehr Chips parallel angesprochen werden, quasi ein interner Raid0.
> Ich frag mich seit langem, warum man das nicht auch mit den Leseköpfen von Festplatten macht?
> Je nach Modell würde das die Datentransferraten von heute auf morgen vervier- (Velociraptor) bis verzehnfachen (Hitachi mit z.T. 5 Plattern a 2 Köpfen) - und das ohne Bedarf an irgendwelchen mechanischen Verbesserungen.


Das mit dem internen Raid ist klar; das hab ich ja selber verfolgt und finde die Idee klasse - wobei ich selber schon auf die Idee gekommen bin; viel Grips benötigt man dafür ja nun wirklich nicht 
Und die selbe Frage habe ich mir bei den HDDs mit Leseköpfen auch gestellt. Ich habe schon vor Jahren aus Langeweile diverse Uraltplatten (200 MB, etc.) auseinandergeschraubt (...oder aufgebrochen XD ) und ich vermute mal, dass es zu kompliziert wird die Leseköpfe einzeln zu steuern, da zum einen zu wenig Platz ist und zudem mehrere Magneten gesteuert werden müssten, die sich gegenseitig beeinflussen. Das wird vermutlich der Knackpunkt sein - neben dem erhöhten Stromerbrauch, Wärmeenwicklung und größeren Ausmaßen im Inneren (dementsprechend könnten 3,5" nicht reichen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

Wieso müssen die einzeln angesteuert werden? 
Wenn die Bits in einem Sektor auf einer Spur auf allen Platern zusammen geschrieben werden (weil die Köpfe eh zusammenhängen), dann müsse sie sowieso auch zusammen gelesen werden und alle Köpfe an die gleiche Position.
Zusätzlichen Platz braucht man somit nur für den Controllerchip, aber wenn man sich die Platinengrößen von vor 10 Jahren im Vergleich zu den heutigen anguckt, sollte das kein Problem sein. Ggf. muss man noch einen optimierten Controller entwickeln (sehr feine Granularität wäre wünschenswert), aber auch das dürfte bei der enormen Zahl an verkauften Platten kein Problem sein.


----------

